# Rudy signs with Blazers [merged]



## Devil in the Details (Jun 20, 2008)

*July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

Any news on Rudy and his impending contract?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

Hopefully today. It's my birthday and that would be a great present (in case you can't decide what to get me, let me just say: I'm cool with cash. No need beating yourself up trying to find the perfect present).

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*



Devil in the Details said:


> Any news on Rudy and his impending contract?




If I remember correctly, the Blazers have said he would more than likely sign between the 1st and the 10th


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

Last year, we signed Oden, McRoberts and Green on the 2nd. Which was a Monday. If Rudy is in town, it's probably today.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

I heard that it will become official today.


----------



## Devil in the Details (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

It's official - Rudy signed!

http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

WOO HOO!



> On the first day new players were allowed to sign contracts, Spanish guard Rudy Fernandez, the 22nd selection in the 2007 NBA Draft, agreed to terms with the Trail Blazers.
> 
> “I am so excited about joining the Trail Blazers and the NBA,” said Fernandez. “The whole staff did a tremendous job making me feel like a very important team member to them and made me forget about the economic issues because of the rookie scale.
> 
> “My dream has been to play in the NBA and Portland is giving me this opportunity. I was amazed about everything that Mr. Allen, Kevin Pritchard, Coach McMillan and the rest of the guys did to show me how much they wanted me. Brandon Roy, Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, I can't wait to play with them. We will do nice things!”


Can a mod change the title of this thread to something like "Its official - Rudy signs"??


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Just heard it on 1080 AM ...its official. Woot!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*



Devil in the Details said:


> It's official - Rudy signed!
> 
> http://trailblazerscentercourt.blogspot.com/


This is so FRICKIN' AWESOME!

Happy birthday to me!
Happy birthday to me!
Happy birthday to meeeeeeee!
Happy birthday to me!

Since he's on a rookie scale contract, there was no negotiating to be done. With both sides eager to get it done, it makes sense that they would announced it today.

Another link that makes it official!

Did I mention I am HAPPY about this?

BNM


----------



## RipCity7 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Trail_Blazers_sign_internation-276532-1218.html

its official hes a Trailblazer


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*

already posted in the other Rudy thread.

merge alert!


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*

WOOO-HOOO!!!!! Playoffs here we come!


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*



Boob-No-More said:


> This is so FRICKIN' AWESOME!
> 
> Happy birthday to me!
> Happy birthday to me!
> ...


Well rookie scale contracts can be 80% to 120% of the rookie scale for that particular pick, but your basically right because there haven't to my knowledge ever been any players to not get the full 120%, and obviously in Rudy's case he's getting the max they can give him to offset what he's losing.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

wooohooooooooo!!!! Awesome.

Welcome to Portland Rudy. You will be loved here!!!!!

Now we need Bayless to sign (and i really wanna get Batum and Koponen signed).


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*

Ole Ole Ole Ole, Oleeee, Oleeee!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*

Sweet! I think we're underestimating how much we're adding next season. The best player in Europe, a franchise big man that comes along every decade, and a top rookie PG .... to an All-Star and a player that was selected to help scrimmage against the USA team.

We're going to be REALLY GOOD!


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*

Ole Ole Ole Ole, Oleeee, Oleeee!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: July 1 is here, when will Rudy sign?*



Jayps15 said:


> Well rookie scale contracts can be 80% to 120% of the rookie scale for that particular pick, but your basically right because there haven't to my knowledge ever been any players to not get the full 120%, and obviously in Rudy's case he's getting the max they can give him to offset what he's losing.


Exactly. I'm sure that Portland was happy to give him the max. allowable for the 24th pick and would have happily given him more if they could. So, no negotiating, just sign here on the dotted line if you please Mr. Fernandez.

BNM


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*

I'm so excited, Rudy is the kind of explosive threat I think this team could really end up utilizing well.

If I had one wish though, it would be for management to stop with this 'Best player in Europe' thing, it makes otherwise stellar scouting and front office teams look kinda bad.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*



alext42083 said:


> Sweet! I think we're underestimating how much we're adding next season. The best player in Europe, a franchise big man that comes along every decade, and a top rookie PG .... to an All-Star and a player that was selected to help scrimmage against the USA team.
> 
> We're going to be REALLY GOOD!


well, I think we are adding a lot of great pieces, but I also think that we overachieved last year. So I expect some improvement this season, but not a huge jump. In the 46 win vicinity.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*



GOD said:


> well, I think we are adding a lot of great pieces, but I also think that we overachieved last year. So I expect some improvement this season, but not a huge jump. In the 46 win vicinity.


Yeah, I kinda agree with you. The realistic win range is about 45-55 games.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*



GOD said:


> well, I think we are adding a lot of great pieces, but I also think that we overachieved last year. So I expect some improvement this season, but not a huge jump. In the 46 win vicinity.


I expect a huge jump. We may have overachieved but this team is only getting better. It's not like this team overachieved and is staying stagnant in its potential.
Phoenix, Dallas, Denver and San Antonio (sort of) are all declining. Utah, Houston and the Lakers will be the same type of teams. Golden State will maybe lose Baron.

This is a really talented team IF they can stay healthy.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*



GOD said:


> well, I think we are adding a lot of great pieces, but I also think that we overachieved last year. So I expect some improvement this season, but not a huge jump. In the 46 win vicinity.


I understand your thinking here but, I not so sure teams can over achieve. 

We played closer to our potential than others maybe, but did not overachieve. 

Some opponent's played below their potential against us and that may factor into them not taking us for granted so much this year and effect the win loss record but again we just need to get all players on the "achieve as much as possible" work ethic and we will win significantly more games than last. 

I am predicting a 50 win season. Yeah, bold I know! 

All these kids have great talent and smarts and great work ethics. I believe we improved more than most teams.

gatorpops


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*



meru said:


>


:clap: :yay: :clap2: :clap:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

great to hear. I was a little surprised by this: "Fernandez, 23, spent the past seven seasons playing for DKV Joventut Badalona in the Spanish ACB League, and is a regular member of the Spanish National Team."

I hadn't realized he'd been playing professional basketball for 7 years.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

mook said:


> great to hear. I was a little surprised by this: "Fernandez, 23, spent the past seven seasons playing for DKV Joventut Badalona in the Spanish ACB League, and is a regular member of the Spanish National Team."
> 
> I hadn't realized he'd been playing professional basketball for 7 years.


Oh yea, they get them started early over there, most even play younger with the clubs farm teams then get promoted up to the 1st league when they're ready. Ricky Rubio Rudy's teammate in Badalona is 17 years old at the moment and just finished his 3rd year playing in the ACB with DKV.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mook said:


> I hadn't realized he'd been playing professional basketball for 7 years.


Yep. So, while he is a rookie and new to the NBA, he's hardly inexperienced playing as a professional. It will take an adjustment, but I think by the all-star break Rudy will be surprising a lot of people. He's both more talented and more experienced than most of the guys taken in the lottery this year. He will have a bit of a learning curve, but he will ramp up a lot faster than most of the 19 and 20 year olds taken in the lottery.

And before anyone makes a Sergio comparision, please don't. Sergio was a 19 year old who was a back-up playing minimal minutes in Europe when he joined the Blazers. Rudy is 23 years old, has been a starter for years and is the best player in all of Europe. Yeah, they both have last names that end in the letter "z", share a homeland, a language and a friendship, but that's where the similarities end.

BNM


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

I think Rudy will be great. 

Please please, Portland faithful, let's bring a European atmosphere to the games. an "Olé" chant like the one above would be amazing to hear in the Rose Garden. It would be nice to get some enthusiasm that isn't dictated by the jumbotron!

Go blazers.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

I was kinda hoping Rudy's jersey would say "Rudy" on the back of it like it did for his team in Europe. That would have been sick.

-Pop


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

That jersey looks SICK!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

As long as we get Bayless...

I'd say 45-50 wins and no higher than a 7 seed with a low of 9.

edit - and god damn... any news on Jerryd!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## DucRider (Dec 22, 2007)

Boob-No-More said:


> . . .
> And before anyone makes a Sergio comparision, please don't. Sergio was a 19 year old who was a back-up playing minimal minutes in Europe when he joined the Blazers. *Rudy is 23 years old, has been a starter for years and is the best player in all of Europe.* Yeah, they both have last names that end in the letter "z", share a homeland, a language and a friendship, but that's where the similarities end.
> 
> BNM


there's some disagreement on that in the nba forum, saying Rudy isn't the best in Europe, etc. etc. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/405806-blazers-officially-add-rudy-fernandez.html#post5574795


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> As long as we get Bayless...
> 
> I'd say 45-50 wins and no higher than a 7 seed with a low of 9.


A low of 9? I think it would be a very disappointing season if this team doesn't make the playoffs next season. The front office, the coaches and players all felt they should make the playoffs this coming year, even in a tough West.

I'm not saying we're going to win a playoff series or anything, but this team should make the playoffs in Brandon's and LaMarcus' third year. The expectations have risen.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

My only concern about Rudy is his size. He's 6-6, 180 right? That's pretty light.

-Pop


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> As long as we get Bayless...
> 
> I'd say 45-50 wins and no higher than a 7 seed with a low of 9.
> 
> edit - and god damn... any news on Jerryd!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!!?!?!?!?!!?!?


What the hell is wrong with you people? This has been stated countless times. THERE WON'T BE ANYTHING OFFICIAL UNTIL JULY 9TH. OK?


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

"We will do NICE things!" ~Rudy July 1st, 2008


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HAAK72 said:


> "We will do NICE things!" ~Rudy July 1st, 2008


That's exactly what Bayless said.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> What the hell is wrong with you people? This has been stated countless times. THERE WON'T BE ANYTHING OFFICIAL UNTIL JULY 9TH. OK?


WTF is your issue? The trade will be approved today and won't be finalized until the 9th. I'm waiting for the league approval.

Should i break this down for you slowly?




> A low of 9? I think it would be a very disappointing season if this team doesn't make the playoffs next season. The front office, the coaches and players all felt they should make the playoffs this coming year, even in a tough West.
> 
> I'm not saying we're going to win a playoff series or anything, but this team should make the playoffs in Brandon's and LaMarcus' third year. The expectations have risen.


IDK, i think that is a pretty realistic prediction. 45-50 wins and 7-9 seed. Non-portland fans would say that is probably the most likely scenerio.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

My prediction is 47, and that's if Oden stays healthy, Roy stays healthy, Bayless adjusts quickly, Fernandez adjusts quickly and the team gels as well as they did last year. We've got a LOT of new faces on this team and so far none of them are veterans.

Ole'


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

DucRider said:


> there's some disagreement on that in the nba forum, saying Rudy isn't the best in Europe, etc. etc.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/405806-blazers-officially-add-rudy-fernandez.html#post5574795



It's all a matter of opinion, but to appease those who disagree, I'll change me statement to:

"one of the best players in Europe".

Point is he's a MUCH better player, and much more NBA-ready, than Sergio was two years ago (or will ever be).

BNM


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

50 wins at least. If any less... this season was a failure.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

See nik, that is what i feel also. Next year is going to be the team really getting used to each other and gelling, and people like Bayless and/or Rudy fighting their way into the starting line-up, and adjusting line-ups and rotations to maximize our players strengths.

I think we will be working stuff out for a significant amount of time next year, which is why i predicted 45-50 wins. I think we are the most talented team in the NBA hands down, it just all depends how our 3 rookies adjust and our team gels, imo.

edit - also, we have to take into account Greg Odens adjustment period with conditioning, fouls, the speed of the NBA game, how the refs call it. And then we have to take into account injuries happenin' next year, because our 3 most important players have at least a little bit of injury history. And then Rudy's language barrier on top of his playing adjustment.

If we can get to 50 wins, and make the playoffs, as one of the youngest teams in the NBA (if not the youngest again next year) that would be HUGE, imo. Get us into the playoffs, and i honestly like our odds against anyone.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Last year's team went 41-41. Now we're adding Oden, Bayless, and Fernandez, the "super-rookie" trifecta. I see a 50-win season on the horizon, no doubt about it.

Another great day to be a Blazer fan!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Just "RUDY" on the jersey would be sick! Just like the soccer players.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Or like Yao.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> Or like Yao.


No, not like Yao. Yao is actually his family name (same to you as your last name).


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I think it matters a great deal whether the team shows up early to train, like they did last year. That made a big difference last year, and with so many new faces, it will be critical this year as well.

iWatas


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> No, not like Yao. Yao is actually his family name (same to you as your last name).


oh really? I thought his name was Yao Ming. Interesting. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> oh really? I thought his name was Yao Ming.


It is. In his culture the family name (surname) comes first.

BNM


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

MrJayremmie said:


> oh really? I thought his name was Yao Ming. Interesting. Learn something new every day.


It is. Chinese and Japanese names often have their family names first, followed by their personal names. Opposite of Western cultures.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

*58 wins

#3 seed in the West

NBA Championship*


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> It is. In his culture the family name (surname) comes first.
> 
> BNM


That is right... I wonder why they wouldn't list him Ming Yao in the NBA, for clarification.

For Rudy to have RUDY on his jersey, he would need to change his name from Rodolfo Fernández Farrés to just Rudy, like Maybyner 'Nene' Hilario did. That would be really stupid for the sake of just that.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> It is. Chinese and Japanese names often have their family names first, followed by their personal names. Opposite of Western cultures.


It is done family-names-first in Hungarian, too. I think it is the only exception in Europe.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe in order to bring cultures together, we should go to the "Uniname" scheme, where you only have one name. eace:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

axs31 said:


> It is done family-names-first in Hungarian, too. I think it is the only exception in Europe.


Cool, thanks. Interesting to know. Perhaps because Hungary was settled by the Huns, who came out of Asia.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Conference call audio: http://www.nba.com/media/blazers/RFConf_7-1-08.mp3


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow Rudy's English is pretty good. Kind of surprised me haha.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great 50th bday present! 

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Welcome Rudy!

I don't know what seed the Blazers will be in the playoffs, but I believe they will be the division champs, knocking off Utah this year, and will win a minimum of 51 games - barring serious injury.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Rudy Agrees to term with Blazers -Just on Radio*



meru said:


>


Anyone that wants one of these can get one here. I wonder how long they've had those jerseys made up and waiting to go.


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

I think we really need to thank Pritchard, Paul Allen, Rudy's agent, and Rudy for him signing with us finally. He got an offer by the Russian team quoted by Mike's Blog of paying him 20 million euros.
http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/now-its-official.html
I think he wants to prove more of his skills in this league regardless if he does a few mediocre with us but thats okay. I am so happy of him joining our squad.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

JAFO said:


> Welcome Rudy!
> 
> I don't know what seed the Blazers will be in the playoffs, but I believe they will be the division champs, knocking off Utah this year, and will win a minimum of 51 games - barring serious injury.


Dude, you're way off, 52 wins!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

axs31 said:


> It is done family-names-first in Hungarian, too. I think it is the only exception in Europe.


Should I call her Zsa Zsa or just Zsa Zsa?


----------

